# Orlando Cypress Pointe July 10 - 17 Three Bedrooms $400



## awa (May 27, 2016)

Cypress Pointe Resort
Three bedroom lockoff (two bedroom with attached efficiency)
July 10 - 17
$400

http://www.tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Cypress Pointe Resort&ID=11420

Please PM me if you're interested.

Andrea


----------



## awa (Jun 5, 2016)

This is still available


----------



## angel72 (Jun 7, 2016)

sent you a PM


----------



## awa (Jun 15, 2016)

Still available


----------



## awa (Jun 27, 2016)

Still available.  Price negotiable!


----------

